# FRAMEBORDER="0" ... Trotzdem ein Rahmen!



## the snake (14. Juli 2004)

Ich hab ein Frameset gemacht, ich möchte aber nicht, dass die einzelnen Frames durch Rahmen getrennt werden. Deshalb habe ich alle Rahmen auf 0 gestellt:

```
<FRAMESET ROWS="60,*" COLS="*" FRAMEBORDER="0">
	<FRAME SRC="Banner.html" NAME="Banner" TARGET="_Banner" BORDER="0" SCROLLING="NO">
	<FRAME SRC="haupt.html" NAME="Haupt.html" TARGET="_main" BORDER="0" SCROLLING="NO">    
</FRAMESET>
```
Trotzdem werden da dünne, weiße Rahmen angezeigt. Woran liegt das und wie bekomme ich das weg?


----------



## Fabian H (14. Juli 2004)

Versuch mal, das _framespacing_ Attribut auf Null zu setzen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. Juli 2004)

Und zur Sicherheit das border-Attribut auch gleich noch auf 0 setzen: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eigenschaften.htm#rahmen.


----------



## formmad (14. Juli 2004)

Hi,

@the snake
Du solltest dir angewöhnen alle Tags klein zuschreiben. Ich habe nun mal in Dreamweaver MX 2004 nun das gewünschte Frameset ohne Rahme nachgebaut und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen.


```
<frameset rows="80,*" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
  <frame src="banner.htm" name="topFrame" scrolling="no" noresize >
  <frame src="haupt.htm" name="mainFrame" scrolling="no" noresize>
</frameset>
```

Das muss klappen  

Gruß
formmad


----------

